# 아니다 & 없다



## vientito

between these two :

(1) 달라지는 것 아니다

(2) 달라지는 것 없다

please comment on the difference

also could we translate "아는 것 없어" as "there's no need for (you) to know"?  Are there more than one way to interpret this sentence according to context?


----------



## terredepomme

1) It's not changing. 2) Nothing changes.


----------



## ClaudioSHIN

'아는 것 없어' 
We can translate it generally, '나는 (그것에 관해서는) 아는 게 없어' as 'I have no idea (about it)'.
But according you translated, 'There's no need for (you) to know"
as '(넌) 알 필요 없어', '(넌) 몰라도 되'.

Next, terredepomme did a good answer for (1) (2).


----------



## vientito

I think the biggest confusion I have is when I should use 아니다 and not 없다

what's the meaning of 아는 게 아니다?  Is it "it is not the fact that I know"?  Which sounds really close to " I have no idea"  To me they are almost the same.

In fact, "nothing is changing" and "it's not changing", to me, it is talking about the same affair.  Why two different ways to say the same thing then?


----------



## Superhero1

아는 게 아니다 means _I know little things_. (Actually, I don't know.)

아니다 is used when you deny something, 없다 means there not being existence.


----------



## sunflowershine

이다/아니다 (for negation) is Korean version of copula (to be). It means 'is/am/are' and for negation 'is not/am not/are not'. It shows the equational expression
있다/없다 means 'exist/do not exist'. It shows the existence of something. It also can be translated to 'there is/are'

Here is some examples:
저는 학생이 아니예요 (I'm not a student)
교실에서 학생이 없어요 (There's no student in the classroom)

Hope this helps ^^


----------

